# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  istanza di insinuazione al passivo via PEC

## doclight

E' la prima volta che mi capita di presentare una domanda di insinuazione al passivo con la nuova procedura, cioè via PEC. 
Sull'argomento ho letto la circolare applicativa del Tribunale di Milano La Circolare applicativa del D.L. 179/2012 del Tribunale di Milano | Iusletter 
In pratica, basterebbe scansionare l'originale cartaceo della domanda con firma autografa e, senza apporre alcuna firma digitale, inviarla via pec alla pec del fallimento. La pec mittente può essere anche quella del professionista. 
Mi domando, se tale procedura valga anche per gli altri tribunali. Devo inviare una domanda per un fallimento di Roma e due per uno di Rovigo. Cosa mi conviene fare? E' meglio che senta i curatori? Oppure posso operare come esposto sopra? 
Grazie

----------


## f.p

Ciao.  
La procedura che hai descritto è corretta e valida per tutti i Tribunali. A rigore, quindi, non hai necessità di avere la conferma da ciascun curatore, salvo che il curatore non abbia ancora ufficialmente comunicato il proprio indirizzo pec (in questi casi è opportuno contattarlo per sicurezza!!). 
La firma digitale è alternativa alla scansione del documento pdf con firma autografa, al quale si allegherà fotocopia del documento di identità.

----------


## doclight

> Ciao.   
> La firma digitale è alternativa alla scansione del documento pdf con firma autografa, al quale si allegherà fotocopia del documento di identità.

  I curatori hanno comunicato la pec. Grazie!!!

----------

